# UK Police Tell Subjects Not to Harm Their Attackers, Get a Rape Alarm



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Makes perfect sense to me...... 
https://www.nraila.org/articles/201...-not-to-harm-their-attackers-get-a-rape-alarm


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

All a rape alarm will do is get them an audience. and a fox news reporter


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

Liberals don't believe in Self Defense because then they would have to believe in the right to owning guns and knives ect... I had a cop in NJ tell me that the life of the criminal was more important than my belongings in my house.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

And that is the reason we must fight every little thing that comes along from the Libs and anywhere stupid laws are proposed.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

I was going to say something - but the ILA doesn't merit it. Read the "statement" they claim to quote for yourselves. If you can find a phrase that says something along the lines of "do not harm your attacker" then post it here.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

This is what happens when you are a "subject" and not a citizen!!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Them Brits are funny people, in an odd sort of way. :mrgreen:


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

shaolin said:


> Liberals don't believe in Self Defense because then they would have to believe in the right to owning guns and knives ect... I had a cop in NJ tell me that the life of the criminal was more important than my belongings in my house.


And this is one of the primary reasons you do not want to live in states like this... states which follow this mantra.

There are degrees of importance with human life. Some are more important and more significant than others. Someone who is attacking me and trying to do me harm; well his life is nowhere as important as is mine.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Cait43 said:


> Makes perfect sense to me......
> https://www.nraila.org/articles/201...-not-to-harm-their-attackers-get-a-rape-alarm


Several years ago a Washington, DC councilman stated publicly that if you are attacked, take the blows and the pain because it's better than killing your attacker. I wonder how he might feel if he was attacked. Bet reality would alter his thinking real quick.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

The silence is deafening...


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

SailDesign said:


> I was going to say something - but the ILA doesn't merit it. Read the "statement" they claim to quote for yourselves. If you can find a phrase that says something along the lines of "do not harm your attacker" then post it here.


I think this fits your requirement:



> *You must not get a product which is made or adapted to cause a person injury.* Possession of such a product in public (and in private in specific circumstances) is against the law.


(Bolding is mine)


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

high pockets said:


> I think this fits your requirement:
> 
> (Bolding is mine)


I think you are mistaken. It merely tells you not to get a product... Doesn't say you should not harm them. C- for reading comprehension.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

SailDesign said:


> I think you are mistaken. It merely tells you not to get a product... Doesn't say you should not harm them. C- for reading comprehension./QUOTE]
> 
> It sure appears it is saying do no harm attackers......
> From the article:
> ...


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Cait43 said:


> SailDesign said:
> 
> 
> > I think you are mistaken. It merely tells you not to get a product... Doesn't say you should not harm them. C- for reading comprehension./QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

Headlines are used, usually in large print, to describe the nature or subject of the article that follows. They seldom consist of a verbatim quote from the article. For examples, look at The National Enquirer or anything from the UK.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I didn't read the article, my bad maybe. 

I do not believe it ,, so I need not read it. 

I do believe there is plenty of misinformation or misinterpreted meanings, actions, flying around like crazy.,, gimme a break,lol.


----------

